# Spotting for a week before period?



## freddie

I am really confused at the moment about my cycles... I miscarried naturally in October and had first af 28 days later after three days of spotting. I have had a couple of days of spotting pre period before so didn't think anything of that. 

However, this month, I started spotting a whole week before af - it was brown blood and I had it every day for the whole week leading up to period. Has anyone else experienced this or does anyone know what it might mean? I am a bit worried as it doesn't seem good for getting pregnant :(


----------



## jd83

I have read that brown spotting is a good sign, more the type of spotting for implantation. Also, implantation spotting is usually a week sooner than AF. So could be good:) Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## freddie

Thanks for your reply but definitely not IB as period did actually start after whole week of spotting - that's why I am so confused :(


----------



## jd83

I wouldn't worry too much, spotting pre-AF is pretty common. I sometimes spot 4-5 days pre-AF. It may just be your body trying to reset cycles and still being out of whack a bit.


----------



## Zeri

I had this happen to me last cycle. When I first saw the brown blood on 7 dpo I thought, ;wow! Implantation spotting?!", even though our chances really weren't that great that cycle. The spotting continued and continued for 6 days until I finally got AF. Up to this point I have no idea why I spotted like that...it's never happened to me before. I was thinking it might be a cyst....hopefully it's not low progesterone...I really don't know. I started taking vitamin B6 at the beginning of this cycle, and I hope it makes a difference.


----------



## jd83

It could very well be low progesterone. I mentioned earlier that I had had spotting before AF, and I just got tested for progesterone levels to see if that could have been a cause of my m/c in September and they came back very low on my first test. Low progesterone apparently often causes spotting days before AF. Just found this all out today when talking with midwife about my results.


----------



## freddie

How do I find out my progesterone levels?! I don't even know what that is!!


----------



## wantingathird

I am going through the same thing. Had a natural miscarriage in August. This is my third cycle & I have been spotting for the last 7 days! So confused!! Not sure if it is just my body trying to get back to normal or if I should be more concerned!?!?!


----------



## Krissy27

I was spotting last Saturday and very very light Sunday but it will be 4 weeks post D&C Wednesday so I am thinking AF is soon on her way! I'm hoping it was just implantation bleeding since I had implantation bleeding with my pregnancy but it was a little different than this time. Just need to play they waiting game for a little while longer


----------



## Crystal5483

I had spotting 3 days before AF was due... and then got BFP on day she was due. Only to get blood work and find levels were very low. I continued to spot for 3 more days and then it stopped for 3 days. Only to start again and hasn't stopped. Final blood test showed it was a chemical pregnancy. I'm hoping that my FS will test my progesterone. 

Zeri - does B6 help with progesterone or something else? I keep hearing people talk about it but I'm not sure what it does!?


----------



## jd83

Progesterone test is usually done on day 21 of your cycle. Then you are supposed to call back when you get your AF or if you are pregnant, so that they know it was actually the correct part of your cycle that was sampled. If you are typically over 28 day cycle, you might want to mention that to your doc because they might have you test a different day. It should be tested for a week before AF regardless of cycle length, because it is testing for a rise in Progesterone levels of the luteal phase, to see if you are producing normal amounts during that phase of your cycle. If you have low levels, often that means you might not be ovulating or you don't have enough progesterone built upt to sustain pregnancy. If you test low, they can give you progesterone supplements to sustain pregnancy.


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks hun.


----------

